# GTA San Andreas Audio Files



## boosters (Jun 12, 2008)

I want a file, when we click the desktop icon and after some company advertise than the music has comes which i love it. i can't find that audio can someone help me on this.


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2008)

Copy paste this text into a google search bar..

*san andreas soundtrack download*

It will throw up some torrent links. You should be able to download the whole soundtrack package..for San Andreas..!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2008)

you mean this one ?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BETJZEjca_U


btw, there's a mod, which allows one to convert the radio station content into .mp3's

GTA SA Music Extractor (PC) - *www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/file.php?id=560


----------



## boosters (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah yeah. but i need audio files


----------

